# What album are you looking forward to?



## kandren (Mar 20, 2013)

I just found out that one of my all time favorite singers (david draiman from disturbed) has an album coming out soon. So I was just wondering if there are any new albums you can't wait for.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey, make sure to post threads like this into this subforum next time: http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/37-The-Tube
(Not that this is a bad thread, I was actually thinking about making a similar one to this.)

A mod will probably move this into the Tube soon.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 23, 2013)

Thread moved to "the tube".


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

Any year now, haha...


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 23, 2013)

Hmm..I'm too lazy to find pictures so I will just list them *giggles*

Avantasia - The Mystery of Time
Alcest's upcoming album
Amorphis - Circle
Masterplan - Novum Initium
Cathedral - The Last Spire
Joe Satriani - Unstoppable Momentum
Megadeth - Super Collider
Black Sabbath - 13
Edenbridge - The Bonding
The new Chthonic album.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

Anything new by Shahmen. An EP. A single. I don't care.

Seriously. These guys kicked ass in _Enter the Circle_, but apparently that's the only thing they've released so far.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm seriously looking forward to Bibio's new album 'Silver Wilkinson'.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm getting kind of excited about Rancid releasing a new album this year.  I'm cautiously optimistic, since their last offering wasn't the greatest.  On the bright side though the single they released late last year was decent, so I won't write these guys off as over the hill just yet.

I also hope that once Street Dogs have their guitarist situation worked out, that they'll release an EP or full album, rather than just the 2 singles they've promised.  I had the opportunity to meet their lead singer Mike McColgan last year when he came to Madison, WI to support our pro-labor efforts, and he's an awesome guy to say the least.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 23, 2013)

The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here - Alice in Chains


----------



## Demensa (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm looking forward to:

Saturnus - The Korea
Lun - Destiny Potato (It feels like I've been waiting forever for this.)
Anamanaguchi - Endless Fantasy

And of course Comedown Machine by The Strokes in just a few days! 
The album is already up on youtube, but I'm going to hold out until I can buy the physical copy.  
It's received a lot of mixed reviews, so I'm not sure if I'm going to like it or not...


----------



## Conker (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking forward to the Device album as well, and the new Drowning Pool album. Volbeat have a new one coming out as well sometime late next month, and I'll wind up getting that I'm sure.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 31, 2013)

ShockOne's Universus and Sub Focus' untitled album which was supposed to be out 2 years ago

Silly artists and their inability to release things on time


----------



## Demensa (Apr 1, 2013)

There's so much more stuff I'm looking forward to:

Sigur Ros - Kveikur
Joe Satriani - Unstoppable Momentum
Tera Melos - X'ed Out
Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils

Already so many things I've looked forward to have come out, so it's shaping up to be a brilliant year for me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Bloodbath is regrouping this year, a good chance that a new album will be out by the end of it, and I want it. 

Draconian should be releasing a new album soon too

Altar of Plagues' 'Teethed Glory and Injury' is due out at the end of the month

Saturnus was already mentioned, but yeah...lotta bands are due out with an album this year, but very few have announced from my list.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Apr 1, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Bloodbath is regrouping this year, a good chance that a new album will be out by the end of it, and I want it.



I wanna know who the new vocalist is.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> I wanna know who the new vocalist is.



What would you think of Lindberg, from At The Gates? Since he's likely not doing anything now.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Apr 1, 2013)

Lastdirewolf said:


> What would you think of Lindberg, from At The Gates? Since he's likely not doing anything now.



Is that who it is?

If not, I would rather it be Johan Hegg or someone.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2013)

Four members of Versailles are making a new band... I'm waiting for that album.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2013)

DaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunkDaftPunk


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 1, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> Is that who it is?
> 
> If not, I would rather it be Johan Hegg or someone.



He'd probably be more fitting anyways, given Bloodbath has usually used deeper vocalists. I could maaaybe see Chris Barnes, given how long he's been in the business and having similar lyrics & vocals. 

Lindberg apparently guest vocals a lot, and fronts several bands, I just hadn't looked into his personal Wiki, and I realize I hate what he looks like :v but love the shit out of his vocals.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 1, 2013)

RKives, a collection of unreleased tracks, b-sides and rarities from Rilo Kiley. It releases tomorrow and I'm spending all day at work. :<


----------



## TheKittyDante (Apr 3, 2013)

Imagine Dragons album comes out on Monday. This is like the first time I've been hyped over a band's album. ^_^


----------



## Spadesy (Apr 9, 2013)

Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
QOTSA - Like Clockwork
Danny Brown - Oldie
Anything by TNGHT, Mac DeMarco


----------



## Conker (Apr 9, 2013)

Conker said:


> Looking forward to the Device album as well, and the new Drowning Pool album. Volbeat have a new one coming out as well sometime late next month, and I'll wind up getting that I'm sure.


Bought the two I was looking forward to and they are fucking amazing.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 10, 2013)

I forgot "The Hands That Thieve" by Streetlight Manifesto.
If it's anything near as good as Somewhere in the Between was, then I can't wait for it.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2013)

Well
Steven Wilson has one out that I haven't gotten yet.
I hear Sigur Ros and Periphery are both working on something too.
And Ayreon! New Ayreon this year!
And DT too I think.

...I hate waiting


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 10, 2013)

For a retro music lover, looking backward might be a better way of saying it. But when you really think about it, if a music CD released decades ago is something you don't know about, then it is kinda looking "forward" and yes, music back then was much better than music today. In that case, I am looking forward to buying "Peace" (Anything Box), "Peace and Love Inc."(Information Society), "The Best of the Talking Heads" and "Power Windows" (Rush)- they are worth buying at your local used music store.


----------



## Diesels (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking for anything that LMFAO will put out.


----------



## Golden (Apr 12, 2013)

I am really looking forward to a new Boards of Canada album this year. Too bad there's no official news and its been 13 months since the band has spoken to its fans :/


----------

